# Carpet and Tile Cleaning for the Holidays



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning Services:

Carpet Cleaning / Stain Removal
Fine Rug Cleaning
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Restoration
VCT ( Strip and Wax )
Wood Refinishing
Upholstery Cleaning
Water Damage Restoration
Janitorial
Foreclosure Cleanup
Move-in/Move-out

PM or call for a free estimate


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got my carpets cleaned and, as usual, great job!

Thanks!


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

This guy is the best, thanks.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Kelvin is the best!!! He just left my house from doing my living room and hallways...Carpet looks just like it did the day they finished building the house....Can't say thank you enough. I highly recomend his services!!! I will most definately be contacting Kelvin in the future when My carpets need to be cleaned again!!!! Thanks!!! You need to give him a call.. in and out of my house in an hour!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I use Kelvin on a regular basis for many years.


----------

